# 300/2.8 rear drop-in holder for 52 mm screw availability/discontinued?



## Zeidora (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm looking for the rear drop-in filter holder for 52 mm screw-in filters for the 300/2.8 (same as for several other big whites), but it is out of stock everywhere, and it is not even listed on the Canon website. 

Is this a short term backlog, or has this been discontinued? I'm about to get my 5D2 converted to full spectrum, and wonder whether I should even order the 52 mm IR filters. 

I don't think there are alternatives. I don't think there are IR gel filters, and reversibly modifying the pol drop-in does not sound straight forward either.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2016)

I can't imagine it would be discontinued. But, it's likely they make them in occasional batches, so they sell out until another production run. 

There are gelatin IR filters, a 3x3" Lee 87C IR filter is only $16 at B&H, and can easily be cut to fit the gel holder that came with your lens.


----------



## Zeidora (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks neuro. Hadn't thought about Lee, but they make a pretty broad range of IR filters, at about 1/3 of the price of a glass one. May give that a whorl instead. It's not a heavy use application, just for fun and games. Interesting to note that Lee is cheaper than Kodak. Kodak Wratten gels are about as much as 52 mm glass! Who'd thought?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 31, 2016)

They seem to be available here in the UK:

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-canon-52mm-drop-in-screw-filter-holder-ii/p1526405

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-canon-52mm-drop-in-gelatin-filter-holder-ii/p1526404

I believe they post overseas.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2016)

I've seen a number of posts over the years from people looking for them. They seem to come and go as far as stock.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 31, 2016)

I remember having to wait for a few months before I found it in stock at B&H. Definitely worth the wait.



Drop In Filters © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2016)

In The USA, Ritz Camera claims to have stock. (I'm dubious, since they want 1-2 weeks processing time, probably to get it from Canon, who is out)

They do not say if its ver I or II (for Ver 1 or II lenses) so ask.

http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/CN2612A001.htm

Canon Hong Kong:
http://store.canon.com.hk/osp/4773b001aa.html?___store=english

I also see two on ebay from Japan.

Nothing in the US or Canada.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They do not say if its ver I or II (for Ver 1 or II lenses) so ask.



FWIW, the only difference between vI and vII is the color of the paint (II matches the MkII 300/400/500/600mm lenses color).


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the pointers. Wexphoto does not ship overseas. Not sure about Canon HongKong, sent an inquiry, but webform does not permit to enter USA as shipping country. Can't navigate eBay japan, my Japanese is a bit rusty. Ritz: I'm not sure whom they are kidding. 

So I guess I wait ... I put a stock notification in with B&H ...


----------



## mystikjoe (Dec 3, 2016)

I looked for a month sniped a used one off Adorama for 54 bucks! Was supposed to be screw one so I bought b&w cp filter for it. To my delight it was the canon cp filter that sells for like 230 so I returned the b&w 52mm filter and got a $75 buck refund! eBay had some all from Japan though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2016)

mystikjoe said:


> I looked for a month sniped a used one off Adorama for 54 bucks! Was supposed to be screw one so I bought b&w cp filter for it. To my delight it was the canon cp filter that sells for like 230 so I returned the b&w 52mm filter and got a $75 buck refund! eBay had some all from Japan though.



You're lucky, because if it had been the screw-in and you were using it with a CPL, how would you have rotated the filter?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Thanks for the pointers. Wexphoto does not ship overseas. Not sure about Canon HongKong, sent an inquiry, but webform does not permit to enter USA as shipping country. Can't navigate eBay japan, my Japanese is a bit rusty. Ritz: I'm not sure whom they are kidding.
> 
> So I guess I wait ... I put a stock notification in with B&H ...



Ebay USA has or had them from Japanese sellers. Sorry if I confused you.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xcanon+drop+in+filter+holder+.TRS0&_nkw=canon+drop+in+filter+holder+&_sacat=0


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pointers. Wexphoto does not ship overseas. Not sure about Canon HongKong, sent an inquiry, but webform does not permit to enter USA as shipping country. Can't navigate eBay japan, my Japanese is a bit rusty. Ritz: I'm not sure whom they are kidding.
> ...



No worries. I have on on the way now from Japan.


----------

